# Plants in a sealed vivarium



## Divergent Exotics (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello DB

Ive built vivariums for dart frogs for a couple years now, i am still a beginner to the dart frog vivarium shtick. i've had a few plants that always melt after a few weeks in the tank. Its a 20 gallon long housing 2 Dendrobates Azureus. Id like to know if anyone has had luck with any plants being in a sealed vivarium, so far emergent aquatic plants have been successfully growing

Thanks!


----------



## SirDallin (Apr 16, 2015)

I have had luck with some moss types (trial and error here), as well as some species of selaginellas and ferns. There are also a lot of vines that will fill the tank if not trimmed regularly. I have found that the key is try and keep water off the leaves on most plants in this type of setup. I can give you specific plant types I have used, I just don't have the resources with me at the moment.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Check out the plants and supplies classifieds for a quick reference of many plants you should be able to grow. Most of the plants in that section came from vivariums or are vivarium suitable.

Remember, most bromeliads and orchids should not be grown directly in the substrate.


----------



## Divergent Exotics (Aug 31, 2015)

So far i've had luck with creeping fig (ironically i never got it to grow very well before lol) as well as Autumn ferns and a few mosses found outdoors. i'll post again after a month


----------



## Divergent Exotics (Aug 31, 2015)

So far now many of the plants are dying  the frogs are doing very well though. Im going to make a custom lid that is both screen and glass, the glass will be about 25x12 in and the screen will be around 4x12 in (these aren't precise measurements right now. Ive made this same type of screen/glass lid for my Auratus frogs on a 10 gallon tank, so i'll have to see how this one goes.


----------



## Lukehartung99 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey, I am also creating a 20gal long vivarium right now. 
I am having similar issues and I have a huge green thumb. Plants are my main hobby and They rarely die on me so I am curious too. 
My creeping fig is doing well, my moss is okay, and the broms are good but three of the other plants I have are dying slowly


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Keeping the frogs in a sealed enclosure isn't a good idea as the closed conditions are a prime setup for overheating and/or CO2 buildup. It also makes it harder to keep plants like bromeliads going long-term. This can be an issue if you have a species you want to rear tadpoles in the enclosures. 

You'll be far better off in the long-term adding some air exchange options to the enclosure. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Indeed you want ventilation or some sort of fan inside (covered with window screen) to help with air flow.


----------

